
Tencent may have accidentally leaked real data on Wuhan virus deaths - gscott
https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3871594
======
mr_overalls
There's speculation that the CCP is lying about the actual numbers of
dead/infected due to 2019-nCoV, but this article is pure speculation based on
a single screenshot.

It's easy to change the numbers on Tencent just using the "Inspect" button in
your browser. Here is my Tencent insider leak with the _real_ numbers:

[https://imgur.com/a/WxvA9q6](https://imgur.com/a/WxvA9q6)

Looks like the entire globe is infected, with more than 2 billion deaths.

~~~
gamblor956
True, it's easy to just change the website in your browser. What's concerning
is that (a) many people saw these same numbers at the same time and all
independently commented on this online, and (b) China has a known history of
falsifying data that makes it look bad.

For example, based on multiple independent analyses, including of (pig) feed
supply chains, more than half of pigs in China have died in the swine flu
outbreak, or more than twice what China currently reports. (See for example,
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/01/opinion/china-swine-
fever...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/01/opinion/china-swine-fever.html)
which goes with the August 2019 numbers, but compare to
[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-swinefever-
archer-d...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-swinefever-archer-
daniels/african-swine-fever-in-china-more-severe-than-previously-thought-adm-
cfo-idUSKBN1XN2EE) which uses October numbers.)

With SARS, it took more than a decade for the true numbers to come out--and
that only because a new leader wanted to embarrass his predecessors.

~~~
perl4ever
"more than half of pigs in China have died in the swine flu outbreak"

I was just reading something that said farmers are having trouble getting
enough feed for their livestock, such as chickens, and "millions" of them
could be in jeopardy. But it also mentioned that there are something like ~300
million chickens living in all, and ~500M slaughtered normally in a year. So
on average, millions must die every day _anyway_.

------
the_resistence
Take a look at official numbers for how many die of regular influenza. Then
compare/contrast with the rest of the world. That's all you have to know.

------
dmitrygr
The fact that the official numbers keep the death rate at a very precise
number for a long periods of time indeed make them suspicious

